# 14. Canyon Rhein Hunsrück MTB Marathon



## Coume (2. Juni 2013)

Immer wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung!! Die Fahrer hatten aber diesmal mit ziemlich  schwierigen Bodenverhältnissen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Da Anhänger (2. Juni 2013)

is das zufällig der letzte waldanstieg so 10km vorm ziel den alle strecken hoch müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coume (3. Juni 2013)

Nee, das ist das 'berühmte' Wasserloch unterhalb der L 208 - also mehr am Anfang als am Ende. Die (kleine) Siegerin bei den 80 km Damen ist da reingefahren/gefallen - hat nicht mehr viel von ihr oben rausgeschaut....


----------



## Coume (22. Juni 2014)

Ich schreib es mal unter 2013 - hat man den besseren Vergleich. Auch diesmal wieder eine ganz tolle Veranstaltung, großes Kompliment an die Jungs vom Tus Rhens !! Haben die jetzt die 1000 Teilnehmer-Marke genackt? Die Strecke war viel trockener als letztes Jahr, sieht man ja am Wasserloch. Der auf den vier Rädern fuhr außer Konkurrenz.... Mir sind einige 80er aufgefallen, die zweitweise auf der 30/50er Strecke unterwegs waren - muss jeder selbst wissen. Mindestens einer fuhr mit nem Akku am Unterrohr....


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (22. Juni 2014)

Gelungene Veranstaltung! Problematisch finde ich nur, dass die Langstrecke mehrfach die Mittel- und Kurzstrecke gekreuzt hat, was hin und wieder zu etwas chaotischen Situationen geführt hat. Ansonsten aber sehr zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## muschi (25. Juni 2014)

Hier unser Rennbericht:

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/06/wein-weib-und-gesang-der-80km-marathon.html#more


----------



## Sarah1711 (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal mitfahren. 
Jemand aus der Nähe von Urmitz, der die 30km Strecke fährt und sich mir anschließen möchte? ;-) 

LG Sarah


----------

